# KH - Schatz im Silbersee am So., 10.10.



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Am Sonntag, 10.10., ist Besuch aus der Eifel da und denen wollte ich mal ein Tourhighlight unserer Region zeigen:

Also gehts ab auf die berühmte *Silbersee-Runde* in Bad Kreuznach, die uns über die feinsten Trails der Region führt. Da kommt jeder, der keine Singletrail-Allergie hat, voll auf seine Kosten   

Hier findet Ihr die Tour- und Anfahrtbeschreibung: http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/touren/silbersee.htm

Allerdings werden wir die Runde (ohne Qualitätsverlust) auf ca. 48 Km / 1200 Hm verkürzen. Das Tempo wird bei einem *moderaten 13er Schnitt* liegen, so dass man kein Heizer sein muss, um mitzukommen.
Man(n)/Frau sollte aber fahrtechnisch nicht völlig ungeübt sein.

Wenn wir nicht zu spät zurück sind, gibts noch nen gemütlichen Ausklang im "Spreitel".

*Start:*

So, 10.10., 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Kuhberg, am Trimmdichpfad (s. obige Anfahrtbeschreibung)

*Wer darf mit ?*

Alle Beinharten und Nichtbeinharten, die einen Helm und funktionsfähiges Bike am Start haben. 

*Hinweis*
Nichtbeinharte (Nichtmitglieder) nehmen auf eigene Gefahr teil.
Die DIMB Trail Rules  werden beachtet.
Geld für die Rast mitbringen.


----------



## Sparcy (6. Oktober 2004)

Olee, Olee! De Eifelyeti I plant wieder ne Tour.
Damit dat Sumobikerteam wieder komplett ist,
werde ich, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt und
ich versacke abends zuvor nicht zu lange
in der Kneipe, auch mitfahr´n.
P.S.: Fährt das THW auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2004)

Dass Du DANACH noch mal mit auf große Tour gehen würdest hatte ich nicht gedacht. Aber net wieder krampfen, gelle


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei, bei der Suche nach dem Schatz am Silbersee


----------



## Sparcy (7. Oktober 2004)

Diesmal gehts se so richtig ab, die Luzie!!!!
...auf zur Suche nach der V...... im Silbersee   !!
Können we ja  nur hoffen dass es am WE affengeiles Wetter
gibt


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Oktober 2004)

Hinweis:

Ich fahre aber langsaaaaam ! Höchstens 13er Schnitt !!!


----------



## Sparcy (7. Oktober 2004)

Was is los Ihr Weicheier!
Fährt sonst keiner mit als
de Helge/Herbert und die Maschinn II   ???
Auf dann!!!!!!
Ich fahre auch laaaangsam; bin sowieso relativ unfit


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Oktober 2004)

ruhig Brauner ! Loreley haben auch nur 4 gepostet und am End warns dann doch 10 oder so. Außerdem hat doch ne kleine Gruppe auch was (weniger Pannen, Krämpfe, Abgänge  )


----------



## Fräulein Erika (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jungens,

habt Ihr hier einen Privat-Chat ???

Habe die Ehre

Sister E.


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (7. Oktober 2004)

Ja wo ist er denn ? Ja wo nur ? Wer hat ihn gesehen ?  
Ich bin dabei ! S.G. Sigi Sauerstoff meldet sich zur Suche  
Bei dieser Mannschaft macht die Schatzsuche doppelt Spass  
Wenn jemand den Schatz findet, dann dieses Team, das seinen Spürsinn schon bei einigen Einsätzen in der Pfalz unter Beweis stellen konnte. Ich sage nur : Burgentour.


----------



## Sparcy (7. Oktober 2004)

Affengeil Siggi  
Wird bestimmt ne Herbertstour, Olleeeeee!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hey Präsi,

ich bin auch dabei beim Silbersee!
wer kommt denn aus der Eifel? Thomas vom Zeltplatz aus Steinborn? ;-))

@Erika:
"Habe die Ehre" heißt doch sicher: "Ich fahre mit!"   

Matthias


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Oktober 2004)

Fräulein Erika schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungens,
> 
> habt Ihr hier einen Privat-Chat ???
> 
> ...



Hi Mädel,

riskierst ja ne kesse Lippe, Kleines. Sieht man Dich am Sonntag ?


----------



## Fräulein Erika (8. Oktober 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädel,
> 
> riskierst ja ne kesse Lippe, Kleines. Sieht man Dich am Sonntag ?



Mal schauen. Singletrails klingen ja super, aber sind da auch nette Leute dabei? 

Besonders hasse ich ja Biker, die sich immer an einem vorbeidrängeln und ganz vorne fahren müssen, obwohl sie eine Bikebeherrschung haben wie ein einarmiger Tintenfisch.....

Gruß Erika


----------



## aju (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!

Bis Sonntag
Ulrich


----------



## Herbert (8. Oktober 2004)

Sparcy    (komischer Vogel) schrieb:
			
		

> Affengeil Siggi
> Wird bestimmt ne Herbertstour, Olleeeeee!!!!


Davon kannste ausgehen, denn ich komm auch!    

Der Sigi hat übrigens nur ein "g" du EIFELHÄHER


----------



## Werner (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi ihr Beinharten,

"leider" muss ich gleich einer Frühstücks-Einladung folgen und kann so die Tour in KH nicht mitfahren. Schade!
Ihr habt heute scheinbar optimale Bedingungen (wenn es denn in KH so ist, wie im Moment in Mz), wünsche euch viel Spaß und wenige Kettenklemmer!

Werner

p.s. Wen es interessiert:    Derzeit hat es hier 6°C Außentemperatur am Boden und 9°C in 2m Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machine2 (10. Oktober 2004)

Ihr habt es so gewollt und Ihr bekommt es nicht anders:

Auf vielfachen Wunsch und bewegt durch die Höhen und Tiefen
der heutigen Tour gibt es jetzt endlich die einzige und alleinige:
machine2

Ich bitte dies ernsthaft und auf Dauer in der Club-History
zu verewigen, denn die machine2 gibts jetzt öfter!

War übrigens supersaugeil die Tour, mal so richtig was zum
rocken und rollen, auch das wir es noch im Hellen auf den
Parkplatz gepackt haben fand ich wahnsinn!

keep on rockin...
machine2


----------



## matthias2003 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hey Präsi,

war wirklich ne super Tour!! Schöne Landschaft, einigermaßen Wetter und viele Pausen ;-)))
und übrigens:
Silke, bis zur nächsten Tour dann!!  

Matthias

PS 
Nochmal nen Gruß an "Grillteller-Thommy"


----------



## 's Silke (11. Oktober 2004)

Ja, guten Morgen!!!

Ich bin die Neue ;-)!!!
War wirklich seeeeeeehr nett gestern, und Ihr habt mich jetzt auf dem Hals, ääätsch   !!!


's Silke


PS: Ja, Matthias, das kannste aber glauben, dass ich bald wieder dabei bin.


----------



## Sparcy (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin Mädels!!!
Erstmal ein dickes Lob an den Guide "Eifeyeti I", haste´ toll gemacht   
War echt ne Herbertstour und hat mega Fetz gebracht. Vor allem der Geröllheimer Weg und der Trail vom Spreitel sowie vom Rothenfels; affengeil sag ich nur dazu!
Sogar der Superguide "Siggggggggggggggggggggggi" kam auch zu seinem Einsatz   
Nur leider hat es mich voll erwicht und bin aufgrund der vielen Pausen und
dass ich zu dünn an war, krank. Hatte heut morgen voll den Kopf, der kaum durch die Tür passte...
Bis zur nächsten Tour dann!!!


P.S.: Mikrowellen-Rolf Du hast was verpasst, sogar hübsche Rehe waren 
        dabei   
        Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Rockside (11. Oktober 2004)

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst, das glaube ich auch.

Wegen der Erkältung hab ich noch mal geschwächelt, schließlich will ich nächste Woche den Wasgau-Marathon auf gar keinen Fall verpassen.

Habt's noch paar Bilder?


----------



## Sparcy (11. Oktober 2004)

Hier Rolf, extra für Dich   
Ich sags ja, hast was verpasst... 
--> Unser neuer Zuwachs   , träum schön!!!


----------



## Rockside (11. Oktober 2004)

Bist Du deshalb jetzt krank, aha ?


----------



## Herbert (11. Oktober 2004)

Das mit der Herbertstour kann ich bestätigen,war nähmlich dabei  
Super Sache das war, da gibts mal wieder die volle Punktzahl für unsern Präsi   

Jungs vergesst   Fräulein Erika, wir haben 2 neue  

Meine Damen RESPEKT

@Fräulein Erika: Kauf du dir ruhig ein Simplon, gegen ein Wheeler Classic hast du eh keine Chance.    Frag mal 's Silke.
Mein Tipp: nicht so viel posten  mehr biken.

PS. und falls du doch mal kommst, was ich stark bezweifle, Beine rasieren nicht vergessen


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (11. Oktober 2004)

machine2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt es so gewollt und Ihr bekommt es nicht anders:
> 
> Auf vielfachen Wunsch und bewegt durch die Höhen und Tiefen
> der heutigen Tour gibt es jetzt endlich die einzige und alleinige:
> ...



Ja Ja Ja Oh Jaaa zeigs uns   machs uns   komm Ja Ja Jaa mach uns die machine2
du strammer Junge Du  

Nochmals vielen Dank für die unvergeßliche Fahrt in deinem Renncorsa, du


----------



## machine2 (12. Oktober 2004)

Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals vielen Dank für die unvergeßliche Fahrt in deinem Renncorsa, du



Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung: Opel Corsa ACC 1,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (13. Oktober 2004)

machine2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung: Opel Corsa ACC 1,4



Geiles Geschoss


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Oktober 2004)

Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Geschoss


    Coupé? 2 Liter? Ein Traum!

St.


----------



## machine2 (13. Oktober 2004)

echt geiler Schlitten Sigi  

Fast so scharf wie die Maschine von der machine2

keep on cruisin...

machine2


----------

